# My first paph sanderianum in bloom, yay !



## bigleaf (Sep 17, 2014)

My first paph sanderianum in bloom, yay ! Only one flower but it's a start. I bought this back in 2010, and kept it in 2.5 inch pot until earlier this year. It's in 3.5 inch pot right now, has a new growth starting. It was in low bud on Friday. 4 days later it's open and petals are already very long. Does this species always bloom this quickly from low bud to opening?


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 17, 2014)

Wow...that's fantastic Peter! I can't comment on your question as I have no experience with this species. Where did you get it?


----------



## bigleaf (Sep 17, 2014)

I got it from Carter and Holmes.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 17, 2014)

You are very lucky. Well grown!


----------



## bigleaf (Sep 17, 2014)

Thank you. I am going to move this somewhere else so the petals won't touch the seedlings below.


----------



## Justin (Sep 17, 2014)

Nice! These spikes do move pretty quicky. My sand did and my MK does too. Less than a week is super fast!


----------



## troy (Sep 17, 2014)

Excellent, flowering those is a chore lol... you grow very bright


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 17, 2014)

They do form fairly quickly, in my short experience.
Nice plant, Peter!


----------



## theshatterings (Sep 17, 2014)

bigleaf said:


> I got it from Carter and Holmes.




Oh, that's where I got my seedling too. I wonder if it's related to this because mine doesn't have a cultivar name. Please update with specs and pics when the petals are fully elongated ; )


----------



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2014)

Nice, congrats.


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 18, 2014)

Very nice for a phal grower  Just kidding... Gorgeous! I suppose you just treat it like phals..?


----------



## Bjorn (Sep 18, 2014)

Wow, can I have a look at the flower from the side? I have a very similar one that turned out to be some hybrid (MK kindof). But yours is different so....


----------



## Paul (Sep 18, 2014)

Wow!! that's a very nice flower, with nice colours and very long petals!!! :clap:

sanderianum likes to be grown a little like Phalaenopsis, maybe slighlty more humid, so right for you :evil:


----------



## labskaus (Sep 18, 2014)

Congratulation, that's a nice flower. Looks like you're getting the conditions right for some of the mroe advanced Paphs.


----------



## Lmpgs (Sep 18, 2014)

Very nice!!!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Sep 18, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## AdamD (Sep 18, 2014)

Awesome Peter! Is that the only one you own? I only have one, and it's a far cry from blooming. 

I've said it before, you really have a knack for the multis!


----------



## bigleaf (Sep 18, 2014)

Thank you Adam. I have 6 of these. I bought them as small seedlings from Carter and Holmes back in November 2010. I figure that time will go by quickly and they will flower soon. So almost 4 years later. These are all about the same size. I like this species for its long twisted petals. 

This one is 
CH8017 Paph sanderianum (sanderianum 'Dark Beauty' X sanderianum 'Newberry Tresses')

I also bought
CH8015 Paph sanderianum (sanderianum 'Natures Glory' X sanderianum 'Dark Beauty')

CH8016 Paph sanderianum (sanderianum 'Raven Cliff Falls' AM/AOS X sanderianum 'Natures Glory')


Speaking of multiflora, this past weekend I visited Woodstream Orchids in MD. I got large division of a Paph. Temptation 'Penns Creek' AM/AOS (Paph. kolopakingii X Paph. philippinense). I'm looking forward to flowering it next Spring.


----------



## daniella3d (Sep 18, 2014)

wow, beautiful plant! Only 4 years from seedling to flowering? I thought sanderianum was growing much slower than this?

Mine grow so slow, I don't think it will flower before another 10 years!


----------



## Spaph (Sep 18, 2014)

Exciting! Can't wait to see your other sandi's when they bloom!


----------



## Stella (Sep 19, 2014)

Beautiful !!! Congrats!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 19, 2014)

Yes, that is true Peter. Generally the grow slow but bloom fast. I bloomed my in the winter so they where slower from bud to bloom but still, fast even for the winter.


----------



## Rick (Sep 19, 2014)

Very nice one Peter.
I also picked up a C&H sandie so I'll need to check the label to see if its the same one as this beauty.


----------



## eteson (Sep 19, 2014)

I have also this cross from C&H... Now I am going to be veeery impatient till blooming. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Markhamite (Sep 19, 2014)

Wow! Look at those petals. Very nicely done.


----------



## theshatterings (Sep 19, 2014)

I checked my labels and it's the CH8015 Paph sanderianum (sanderianum 'Natures Glory' X sanderianum 'Dark Beauty') cross. Will probably need to wait patiently for a few more years... : ]


----------



## abax (Sep 19, 2014)

Lovely plant, but I think you're going to have to hang it up if those
monstrous petals keep growing. Those petals just might grab somebody!!!


----------



## phraggy (Sep 20, 2014)

Gobsmacked!!!!

Ed


----------



## paworsport (Sep 21, 2014)

Paul said:


> Wow!! that's a very nice flower, with nice colours and very long petals!!! :clap:
> 
> sanderianum likes to be grown a little like Phalaenopsis, maybe slighlty more humid, so right for you :evil:



Paul what is your advice to groww Mickael koopowitz ? Same way sanderianum?


----------



## Justin (Sep 21, 2014)

paworsport said:


> Paul what is your advice to groww Mickael koopowitz ? Same way sanderianum?



i think so.


----------



## emydura (Sep 21, 2014)

Congratulations Peter. That is stunning.


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 22, 2014)

paworsport said:


> Paul what is your advice to groww Mickael koopowitz ? Same way sanderianum?



I grow Michael Koopowitz like philippinense. Appears to be an easy grower for me so far. Mine is from Taiwan..


----------

